# whoops



## soundop (Oct 27, 2006)

in the middle of the show we were moving a huge rotating wall and we herd a huge crack,apprantly some of thhe crew kept pushing it and the wall had a huge crack in it


----------



## SocksOnly (Nov 24, 2006)

Did you fix it during the show? And...how did you fix it (if at all)?


----------



## soundop (Nov 27, 2006)

spako and paint (luckily it was on the side we didnt need for the rest of the show) but part of the people that kept pushing were ctors, who hated us and the set


----------

